# Maison du Grand Georges, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 15, 2013)

A small house, somewhere in Belgium....I couldn't help but feel this place was full of sadness.

The first post out of my epic week-long trip so expect many more things to come!









































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633000476205/


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 15, 2013)

I see what you mean about the feeling of sadness!
Great pics, these kinds of reports always make me reflect on life.
1 day all that's left of us is photos and nic nacs..


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 15, 2013)

*Ooh! Now yer talkin!! Bloody nice that is!! MORE PLEASE!! *


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! Just wow! Looking forward to seeing more. Hats off to ya dude!


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Mar 15, 2013)

Very poignant images. Thanks for posting. Eagerly looking forward to seeing the rest of your week...


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great pictures from such an inconspicuous looking little home. We spend our lives accumulating stuff. It turns out its just exactly that. Stuff! : (


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2013)

Fantastic set. They say a picture lives forever. Not when it's left in a decaying house. It's sad when family lines come to an end with no one to pick up the baton of family history and carry it into the future. In the case of these people even their memory Will be lost.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 16, 2013)

Very, very nice indeed Mookster.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning locations and shots there mate! Cheers for sharing them!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning!! I would love to find something like this.......sadly lacking over here though Grrrr. Fantastic pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking forward to the rest, if this is anything to go by we're in for a treat.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice one,cant wait for further installments


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 16, 2013)

Another fantastic site and cracking pictures to boot. The bedroom reminds me of Hoarders house.


----------

